
Replace Your iPhone X: The Suica Problem Is Everybody’s NFC Problem - ksec
https://atadistance.net/2018/07/24/replace-your-iphone-x-suica-problem-everybodys-nfc-problem/
======
sjroot
I haven't really noticed any problems with NFC, but I am curious if this is
something where I could just walk into an Apple Store, explain my concern, and
request a brand new device. Has anyone actually gone through this?

~~~
softfalcon
I never really thought about it, but I've had to redo every Apple Pay purchase
with the iPhone X when using it.

It always errors out the first time, then the teller resets the transaction, I
scan again, and it works. I always assumed it was due to an issue with the
card readers.

I'm going to head to the grocery store and do a small purchase to double
check, but it looks like my Jan 2018 phone might be NFC hooped?

I'll chat with Apple customer service and see if they are willing to fix it if
that is the case.

\--

Update: Talked with Apple Support. I brought up the issue, and they asked why
I was discussing this. So I shared the link. They pored over it for a while
and asked me to wait a few minutes multiple times (likely showing a manager or
tech rep).

They then asked for my serial number and iOS version to confirm I was on the
latest iOS (I am).

After asking to wait another few minutes, they asked me to do a General >
Reset > Reset All Settings. This removes my Apple Pay Cards. So I'll need to
re-add them and then try a purchase again at some point.

Following that, they sent me an e-mail with some help articles and have asked
me to proceed through the following if it still doesn't work:

\- Redo the General > Reset > Reset All Settings

\- Reset Network Settings

\- Perform a full Factory Reset (Wipes device)

I'll proceed with the rigamarole and see if it actually fixes anything. To be
honest, I wager I'm still going to keep seeing issues and have to eventually
be a little pushy and have the device replaced.

~~~
sjroot
I think it is a little ridiculous that they expect us to entirely wipe our
devices before they'll acknowledge that there might be an actual issue.

~~~
pwinnski
I think it's very ridiculous to suggest that a company immediately replace a
thousand-dollar product because an arbitrary link on the internet suggests
there might be a problem, without making any sort of diagnostic effort first.

If there were a widespread problem with NFC, and a large pool of internet
reportage on it, sure, assume the worst. But at this point, I've heard one
report claiming there's an issue, and one comment here suggesting there might
be an issue, and my own experience with no issues at all.

~~~
ksec
There is a large pool of Internet report on it and it is from Japan. The usage
of Apple Pay in US, or the whole world does not even match the usage of Sucia
in Japan.

